# moving to benidorm help!!!! flats apartments



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

hi,
next year me and my wife and one year old son are moving over to spain, yes i no its hard for jobs at the mo but! my wife is a nusery nurse we no spain needs plenty of them,ill do anything i drive can do bar work all sortsw to get buy now where are the cheapest 2 bed room apartments or flats ect not to far from the beach, but just out of the noise of the summer holiday makers, we have a budget of 300 to 350 pounds a month...please someone give me good news. cheers marc


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Clarify?*



SteveHall said:


> Spain needs nursery nurses?!?!?!?
> 
> That is not a budget - that is a dream. Try doubling it and more. Look at the cost of living threads and you will see that 1000 GBP per month would be a "get by" figure for three people.


While your advice is spot on Steve I think perhaps he is citing his budget for rent (rather than the whole kit and caboodle....)?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nursery nurses???? Maybe there are one or two vacancies for Spanish speaking nursery nurses with the correct spanish qualifications. but I dont think there's a high demand ???????

As for rent, well yes you probably could get a modest apartment for 350€ a month, altho not at this time of the year as you'll be competing with holiday lets which command double that per week!

I suggest you come out for a fact finding holiday and see whats about, both for employment and accommodation. You may find what you're looking for??? But whatever you do, dont move out without having any form of secure income lined up! 

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

*moving to spain*

well yes steve i understand, my money i was on about was for rent only ive seen them for 350/400 pounds a month, were coming with 6 months savings and a small income, and hopefully find a jobs or jobs, we were looking at alicante thats cheap to rent there, but dear to live, and then we saw elche very cheap rent, that starts from 120 pm, santa pola looks great, can anyone help in pointing us in the right direction in where to start of. we want cheap rent close to beach near schools ect not far from a main town, now surely there is somewhere out there that has what we need!! and thanks for peoples input cheers marc


SteveHall said:


> Spain needs nursery nurses?!?!?!?
> 
> Spain EXPORTS them as they "produce" too many.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

are i was to write here oh!! new to this


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You've gotta come over and look, yes there will be places that match your criteria, but you need to find them. If you come over then you can get chatting to local expats who will tell you where the schools etc are, how to enrole, what job prospects are......!! I'm sure there are cheap apartments, but you'll get what you pay for - if its cheap then its gonna be for a reason! Remember that the winters here may not be quite as long as they are in the UK, but they are cold and miserable, so find somewhere that you can live in day after day and that wont be too costly to heat. You'll probably need a lot more than 6 months worth of money too.

Sorry to sound negative, yes its lovely in the summer, but the novelty does wear off and you need a decent income!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally wouldnt dream of coming to Spain or any other foreign country (in fact I wouldnt even move across england) without a proper job offer. How do you know how much you can afford in rent etc if you havent got a contract telling you how much you're gonna earn??? Pay in general is dreadfully low here and the cost of living isnt much cheaper than the UK? In fact its probably dearer on the costas!????

The only way we do it is that my husband commutes and has his own business in the UK and flies over when he can. 

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> I personally wouldnt dream of coming to Spain or any other foreign country (in fact I wouldnt even move across england) without a proper job offer. How do you know how much you can afford in rent etc if you havent got a contract telling you how much you're gonna earn??? Pay in general is dreadfully low here and the cost of living isnt much cheaper than the UK? In fact its probably dearer on the costas!????
> 
> The only way we do it is that my husband commutes and has his own business in the UK and flies over when he can.
> 
> Jo xxx


hi guys,
yes ive been alicante years ago!! but we have both been to benidorm on and of most of our lives, its going to be a bout 2 years before we make the move our son will be 3 then. My parents live in panama city and are estate agents "owners" so ive a good idea what were getting into, im on d.l.a over here and been told i can take it there, but we shall see, why benidorm....well its more for my wife she can not speak spainish and is shy, so benidorm is more or less english in my eyes, the uk has had it, its full of thugs i dont want my son growing up on these streets there that bad. we love the sun so much, ok we wont be able to live like rich people but hey we dont here, so why not do what we do in the sun, ill do anything. Ive seen some nice apartments on thinkspain and a few other sites, we just want a nice place not far from the beach and main city so we think benidorm is best....you all agree? and we have a place to sell as well so in 3 years ill have 60 grand to put down as a deposit on something nice, surely its not all doom and gloom is it, you paint a bad picture of it, ive only just sighned up for this site but been following it for a month now, seems like the more brits you can fight of the better lol hahah. Im sure your great people and maybe one day we will be drinking wine together telling others not to come, hey i would theres enough brits now lol speak soon, any more advice will be a big help cheers marc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marcspain said:


> hi guys,
> yes ive been alicante years ago!! but we have both been to benidorm on and of most of our lives, its going to be a bout 2 years before we make the move our son will be 3 then. My parents live in panama city and are estate agents "owners" so ive a good idea what were getting into, im on d.l.a over here and been told i can take it there, but we shall see, why benidorm....well its more for my wife she can not speak spainish and is shy, so benidorm is more or less english in my eyes, the uk has had it, its full of thugs i dont want my son growing up on these streets there that bad. we love the sun so much, ok we wont be able to live like rich people but hey we dont here, so why not do what we do in the sun, ill do anything. Ive seen some nice apartments on thinkspain and a few other sites, we just want a nice place not far from the beach and main city so we think benidorm is best....you all agree? and we have a place to sell as well so in 3 years ill have 60 grand to put down as a deposit on something nice, surely its not all doom and gloom is it, you paint a bad picture of it, ive only just sighned up for this site but been following it for a month now, seems like the more brits you can fight of the better lol hahah. Im sure your great people and maybe one day we will be drinking wine together telling others not to come, hey i would theres enough brits now lol speak soon, any more advice will be a big help cheers marc


Heck, I dont wanna spoil your dream - we all had them once too you know. Sorry if we sound negative, but I guess its down to the reality of life when we got here. I certainly had no idea - I thought it would be easy, get a job, sit in the sun a

What I suggest you do for now is enjoy the dream, keep doing research, reading the forum and saving up. In three years time things could be better here! 

jo xxxx


----------



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> Heck, I dont wanna spoil your dream - we all had them once too you know. Sorry if we sound negative, but I guess its down to the reality of life when we got here. I certainly had no idea - I thought it would be easy, get a job, sit in the sun a
> 
> What I suggest you do for now is enjoy the dream, keep doing research, reading the forum and saving up. In three years time things could be better here!
> 
> jo xxxx


yes....and why not its a great dream, unless you no of somewhere in spain that would be better for us money wise, we would go anywhere we just want to get out of here fast, i suffer from stress, panic attacks and so on and when im away i feel lots better, so anywhere in spain will do as long as its got a beach, schools, shops, kind of home from home? tenerife i love but i believe its dear been on many hols there loved it. cheers marclane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marcspain said:


> yes....and why not its a great dream, unless you no of somewhere in spain that would be better for us money wise, we would go anywhere we just want to get out of here fast, i suffer from stress, panic attacks and so on and when im away i feel lots better, so anywhere in spain will do as long as its got a beach, schools, shops, kind of home from home? tenerife i love but i believe its dear been on many hols there loved it. cheers marclane:


I dont know anywhere that is better than anywhere else. I'm further along the coast, near Málaga. Property prices/rentals and cost of living are cheaper inland. 

If I were to suggest anywhere at all to move to, so that you escape the rat race, thugs etc, I'd suggest Cornwall!!! There you get the benefit of the sea, its more tranquil, its sunnier than most of the UK, you can still receive child benefit, or other benefits if you need them, free NHS, and most of all the language wouldnt be a problem - hey, am I talking myself into a move??? At least I'd see more of my husband!!!!!! LOL or maybe I've been watching too much "Doc Martin" on TV!?

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain (Mar 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know anywhere that is better than anywhere else. I'm further along the coast, near Málaga. Property prices/rentals and cost of living are cheaper inland.
> 
> If I were to suggest anywhere at all to move to, so that you escape the rat race, thugs etc, I'd suggest Cornwall!!! There you get the benefit of the sea, its more tranquil, its sunnier than most of the UK, you can still receive child benefit, or other benefits if you need them, free NHS, and most of all the language wouldnt be a problem - hey, am I talking myself into a move??? At least I'd see more of my husband!!!!!! LOL or maybe I've been watching too much "Doc Martin" on TV!?
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo,
but ive wanted to move to spain since i was 18 im now 35 so spain it will be, we were looking at alicante but for some reason said benidorm must be cheaper it is but not for rent, but ive only been looking at benidorm for a day so who knows, but please any help is greatly recieved, cheers marc


----------

